# DMX controlled Light switch



## lilricky (Feb 15, 2020)

When I performed a search the answer didn't appear.

I'm in need of a DMX controlled light switch. It doesn't need to be dimmable, just a simple on/off switch that can be switched from my board, After many years of too much ambient light, now we need to go house lights off at the start of the performance. The physical switch is on the other side of the room and I'm already tired of fighting crowds to get there.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 15, 2020)

Not sure I understand your question. DMX controlled switch? Do you mean relay? I don't know if you want to control the power or make the switch move. If looking for a device that can replace your switch, still work like a local switch, and be DMX controlled - never heard of such a device.

Might be easier and less expensive to have a three way switch installed next to console and at wall switch. 

Do you know if the switch is a simple single pole on and off for one circuit? And is it in a box with other switches or all by itself - single gang? 

ANd do you want the switch to still be active when you turn off by DMX or could you turning off by DMX deactivate the switch? In other words turn off the power before the switch. Its fine if you always remember to turn it back on after a show.


----------



## lilricky (Feb 15, 2020)

Yep. just a single throw switch. I'm guessing there's a relay involved. I had one bookmarked in my phone for a year, now that I need it, it's gone.
That being said, the 3 way switch sounds fine. I'll give the electrician a call on Monday.
Thanks


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 15, 2020)

Well, if you can live with the DMX deactivating the switch when you turn it off, installing this between switch and circuit breaker and connecting to DMX would also be inexpensive in the scheme of things. https://www.fullcompass.com/prod/542410-etc-ufr2-dual-zone-dmx-relay


----------



## egilson1 (Feb 15, 2020)

Maybe a wifi enabled switch would work?


----------



## RonHebbard (Feb 15, 2020)

lilricky said:


> When I performed a search the answer didn't appear.
> 
> I'm in need of a DMX controlled light switch. It doesn't need to be dimmable, just a simple on/off switch that can be switched from my board, After many years of too much ambient light, now we need to go house lights off at the start of the performance. The physical switch is on the other side of the room and I'm already tired of fighting crowds to get there.


Calling *@jfleenor * 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## TimMc (Feb 15, 2020)

How does this affect emergency egress lighting? Will an installed Panic Button still work? If not this is DOA...


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 15, 2020)

No idea without a more details. If all house lights on a single switch, it wouldn't surprise me if em was wall mounted bug eyes.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2020)

I've wished for such a device for years. More than one client has pointed to a bank of toggle switches or wall box dimmers and asked to put them on the console. 

So far it seems there isn't enough room in a single or double gang switch box for the relay and DMX electronics. The newish wireless DMX chips would definitely help, as they would also remove any LV wiring complexity. A Lutron Graphic Eye might work, but last I knew doesn't respond to DMX, only sends it. 

You might be able to do something with ETCs EchoFlex switch and a scene controller. Anyone have hands on time with that stuff?

Bill brings up a good note. If the HL are all on one switch, either it's a small house maybe with fluorescents, or something else is going on.


----------



## RonHebbard (Feb 16, 2020)

RickR said:


> I've wished for such a device for years. More than one client has pointed to a bank of toggle switches or wall box dimmers and asked to put them on the console.
> 
> So far it seems there isn't enough room in a single or double gang switch box for the relay and DMX electronics. The newish wireless DMX chips would definitely help, as they would also remove any LV wiring complexity. A Lutron Graphic Eye might work, but last I knew doesn't respond to DMX, only sends it.
> 
> ...


 *@lilricky* and *@RickR* Quoting you: "If the HL are all on one switch, either it's a small house maybe with fluorescents, or something else is going on." 
Among plausible "something elses" it could be a 2 pole switch simultaneously controlling two individual 120 Volt 20 Amp circuits. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 16, 2020)

RonHebbard said:


> *@lilricky* and *@RickR* Quoting you: "If the HL are all on one switch, either it's a small house maybe with fluorescents, or something else is going on."
> Among plausible "something elses" it could be a 2 pole switch simultaneously controlling two individual 120 Volt 20 Amp circuits.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard




BillConnerFASTC said:


> No idea without a more details.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Feb 16, 2020)

"Insteon"

(It's the new hawtness version of X10).


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 16, 2020)

Interesting if a little sketchy on details. I used X10 when it was known as BSR, the Scottish turntable people. What's old is new again.


----------



## microstar (Feb 17, 2020)

Ran across this:







DMX Wall Switch Controller - Store/recall DMX512 scenes w a standard wall switch | eBay

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for DMX Wall Switch Controller - Store/recall DMX512 scenes w a standard wall switch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!


www.ebay.com





Available up to 4-gang.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 17, 2020)

Yeah, but seems to just send DMX. No line voltage switch function.

A DMX controlled switch is the definition of a DMX controlled relay. I mean you could put a DMX controlled dowser next to switch and adjust it to "switch". Reminds me of early letter quality computer printer - a bunch of solenoids controlled by a serial signal that sat on keyboard of an IBM Selectric. What a hoot.


----------



## SteveB (Feb 17, 2020)

Jay Ashworth said:


> "Insteon"
> 
> (It's the new hawtness version of X10).


 
X10 components are still made and is an option.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Feb 17, 2020)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Interesting if a little sketchy on details. I used X10 when it was known as BSR, the Scottish turntable people. What's old is new again.


I was half asleep.

Insteon is a replacement for X10, from a different vendor; it's one of the top 3 home automation protocols as I understand the market. It didn't sound as if the OP actually needed to *cue* the houselight control; manual was ok, as long as it was *where ze was*. And the Insteon stuff's easy to come by and UL listed.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Feb 17, 2020)

SteveB said:


> X10 components are still made and is an option.


Are they really? Good to know. I gather Insteon's wire protocol is more reliable, and more capable...


----------



## SteveB (Feb 17, 2020)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Are they really? Good to know. I gather Insteon's wire protocol is more reliable, and more capable...



As I understand it it’s merely a data transmission Protocal sent over main electrical wiring timed at the zero crossing point of the A.C. sine wave. I’ve used X10 stuff in my house for 20 years. I would assume the newer gear probably has a faster transmission rate, so maybe more reliable and can handle more devises. Maybe not an issue for the OP,


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 18, 2020)

Could be a less expensive than three-way switches. Install two of these and done - no wire - if the existing and booth wiring is same phase iirc. And X10 had a way to bridge phases, even transformers iirc.


----------



## lilricky (Feb 18, 2020)

That's the one I saw. Although not on Ebay,
I'm probably going to stay with a 3 way switch.
Thanks


----------



## RonHebbard (Feb 18, 2020)

lilricky said:


> That's the one I saw. Although not on Ebay,
> I'm probably going to stay with a 3 way switch.
> Thanks


*@lilricky* A pair of good quality 120 volt / 15 or 20 amp 3-ways wired with conduit, metal-clad or Romex, depending upon your venue's construction and code requirements sounds like a simple, electrician friendly and RELIABLE solution; a three-way dimmer in your booth wired to a 3-way switch accessable to "end users" could be another simple option, or later upgrade, depending upon your houselights; incandescents, yes, fluorescents MAYBE at greater cost. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh, sure, Ron, but if he has to run that conduit from one door of a chuch sanctuary back to the booth, it could be a $1-2000 job.


----------



## jm_in_tx (Feb 19, 2020)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Are they really? Good to know. I gather Insteon's wire protocol is more reliable, and more capable...


One data point: X10 is very unreliable in the presence of any noise on the power line and only works when the controller is sending signals on the same phase (residential applications) as the device being controlled -- unless a phase-bridging transformer is used, and even then sometimes it didn't work. Insteon is far better (and more $$). 

I am with @BillConnerFASTC that unless we know more about the goal of the exercise (as well as whatever constraints might be present) then it is difficult to formulate anything but vague general solutions. Details matter.


----------



## RonHebbard (Feb 19, 2020)

Jay Ashworth said:


> Oh, sure, Ron, but if he has to run that conduit from one door of a chuch sanctuary back to the booth, it could be a $1-2000 job.


 *@Jay Ashworth* If she / he's a truly great electrician, she / he will have a trained pet rodent adept at crawling through voids dragging poly twine securely tied to her / his / its tail. Trained rodents; the predecessors to go anywhere RC cars with headlights and wireless video cameras. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------

